# Dahlandermotor einfach anschließen



## Anaconda55 (22 April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Dahlandermotor einfach anschließen. Ist das möglich?

Ich möchte nur die schnelle Wicklung verwenden. Wie muss ich 1UVW 2UVW anschließen/brücken?


----------



## Matthias1958 (22 April 2009)

Schau mal ins MOELLER Schaltungsbuch oder hier: http://www.schaltungsbuch.de/motor058.html


----------



## Mr.Spok (22 April 2009)

Oder hier http://www.elosal.de/ratgeber/trdahlander/index.php

mfG Jan


----------



## TommyG (25 April 2009)

Und

nat hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dahlandermotor

...


----------

